# Bureau de Change Dublin Airport



## Sean104 (26 Jun 2011)

Hi,

Im traveling to the US next week and am just wondering if its cheaper to exchange Euro V Dollar at the airport or to just go to the bank and do it.  I normally exchange it in the bank but Im not sure if Dublin Airport rates are better.

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2011)

I was a bit disorganised recently and I bought sterling at the airport and it was very expensive compared to the banks downtown. Do not buy at the airport.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Jun 2011)

Sean104 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im traveling to the US next week and am just wondering if its cheaper to exchange Euro V Dollar at the airport or to just go to the bank and do it.  I normally exchange it in the bank but Im not sure if Dublin Airport rates are better.
> 
> Thanks



Have often heard that the airport exchange is very expensive.  Noticed that An Post have started doing American Dollars and Sterling commission free.  Might be worth asking for exchange rate.


----------



## Bronte (27 Jun 2011)

My understanding is that the fees charged at the airport are higher than on the high street.


----------



## niceoneted (27 Jun 2011)

I have found big differences even amongst the banks. It depends also on how much you want to change. If your only looking for a small amount - few hundred - I would always tend to withdraw that at an atm in the USA. Buy stuff on the CC. 
I would ring the banks that are in your vicinity and ask then the costs of changing what you want changed. Also check Post Office as suggested above - although its limited to certain ones only.


----------



## gipimann (27 Jun 2011)

When I last travelled through Dublin Airport on a Friday afternoon in April, all of the Bureau de Change booths were closed (I didn't need to use one, luckily enough).


----------



## Mpsox (27 Jun 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Have often heard that the airport exchange is very expensive. Noticed that An Post have started doing American Dollars and Sterling commission free. Might be worth asking for exchange rate.


 
Wife got some £ from An Post recently, took 2 weeks for the Laser transaction to hit her bank account. Not sure if it was just a once off delay or something more systematic but if you use An Post/Laser, it's worth watching out for in case you think you have more money in your account then you actually have


----------

